# Monica Loves MAC! (inspired by the Barbie Loves Mac Collection)



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 10, 2007)

A look I did today. I love Barbie <333 Enjoy!

Face:
Smashbox Photo Finish Primer
MAC Studio Fix Concealer (NC30)
Studio Fix Powder (NC35)
MAC Blush in DollyMix
BE Warmth (all over face color)
Metal X shadow in Fusion Gold (used as a highlighter)

Eyes:
Springtime Skipper e/s
Playful e/s
BeautyBurst e/s
VS Pencil Me In Brow color in Brown
Blacktrack Fluidline
Kohl Power in Feline
Clinique High Impact Mascara in Black

Lips:
Malibu Barbie l/g
DejaRose l/g

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...l/043104a3.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...l/8ca2d33c.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...l/8de22d6b.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...l/2f7b49c9.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...l/2e8bc9f0.jpg


----------



## kristakamikaze (Dec 10, 2007)

holy shit you look AMAZING!


----------



## natalie75 (Dec 10, 2007)

Beautiful job!  Don't we all love Barbie now


----------



## aquadisia (Dec 10, 2007)

.


----------



## nunu (Dec 10, 2007)

you look gorgeous as always!!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_you look gorgeous as always!! can you please tell me the colour placement pretty girl??
thanks!!_

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Of the shadows?

I used Springtime Skipper on the lid
Playful above the crease to the brow
And BeautyBurst in the crease and blended it with SS & P

These are all from the B <3 MAC Collection


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 10, 2007)

You are so gorgeous!  I love this!


----------



## missmacqtr (Dec 10, 2007)

i really love the second pic u look so pretty!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Dec 10, 2007)

Lookin' HOT girl!! Perfect liner


----------



## CaraAmericana (Dec 10, 2007)

You the PlaytimeSexy Barbie!


----------



## star1692 (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh wow!! You look absolutely gorgeous!  I love the combo and ur hair is beautiful too!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 10, 2007)

You look fabulous!


----------



## nunu (Dec 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Of the shadows?

I used Springtime Skipper on the lid
Playful above the crease to the brow
And BeautyBurst in the crease and blended it with SS & P

These are all from the B <3 MAC Collection_

 
thanks girl! yes i have 3 eyeshadows from that collection, springtime skipper the white one and playful


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_thanks girl! yes i have 3 eyeshadows from that collection, springtime skipper the white one and playful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was going to buy the white one from my local Cosmetic Co. since they have them in stock. But thought eh, I have a few white looking shadows just like it, I would much rather buy shadows that are different from one another.

And thanks everyone! =)


----------



## ashleydenise (Dec 11, 2007)

love it!


----------



## talk2mesun (Dec 11, 2007)

wow, you PERFECTED the barbie loves mac look. i tried it a couple times but it NEVER turned out right on me, but you got it SPOT ON. you look fantastic!!!


----------



## ecberger (Dec 11, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## fingie (Dec 11, 2007)

You look gorgeous!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *talk2mesun* 

 
_wow, you PERFECTED the barbie loves mac look. i tried it a couple times but it NEVER turned out right on me, but you got it SPOT ON. you look fantastic!!!_

 
Haha thanks! I tried.


----------



## Caramel_QT (Dec 11, 2007)

Gorgeous darling!

So you lined the top with the fluidline and the khol power on the bottom (sorry if this is a dumb question)?

You are my new makeup IDOL!

Thx


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 11, 2007)

this look is very pretty. And you're gorgeous


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 11, 2007)

wow thats gorgeous


----------



## tiramisu (Dec 11, 2007)

you make me want to dig back out all my Barbie collection!! This looks fab on you <3


----------



## delidee32 (Dec 11, 2007)

One word.....GORGEOUS


----------



## mandilovesmakeup (Dec 12, 2007)

Congratulations on winning pursebuzz's lipgloss contest..whatever it's called..lol


----------



## Perple1 (Dec 12, 2007)

U R DROP DEAD --- gorgeous!  'nuff said.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mandilovesmakeu* 

 
_Congratulations on winning pursebuzz's lipgloss contest..whatever it's called..lol_

 
Haha thank you!!! Im soo excited!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And thank you everyone =)


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Caramel_QT* 

 
_Gorgeous darling!

So you lined the top with the fluidline and the khol power on the bottom (sorry if this is a dumb question)?

You are my new makeup IDOL!

Thx_

 
Yeap! And thank you! Thats exactly right. My eyes would burn if I applied fluidline on my waterline. Its advised that you shouldn't anyway. Feline works like a charm.


----------



## Caramel_QT (Dec 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Yeap! And thank you! Thats exactly right. My eyes would burn if I applied fluidline on my waterline. Its advised that you shouldn't anyway. Feline works like a charm._

 
thx hun


----------



## kyoto (Dec 12, 2007)

You look absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## CassidyLovesMAC (Dec 12, 2007)

You're absolutely gorgeous! I love this look!!


----------



## lsperry (Dec 12, 2007)

Oh, my!! Just simply gorgeous and pretty.


----------



## Miss_M (Dec 12, 2007)

wow, you look gorgeous !!


----------



## jilliandanica (Dec 12, 2007)

you look great! you have such pretty skin...


----------



## Nox (Dec 12, 2007)

Good heavens woman!  You are so beautiful in those colors, those pinks go especially well with your skintone. I would like to try and copy that look sometime.  I'm inspired!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks again! =)


----------



## entipy (Dec 13, 2007)

Looks great!!


----------



## Angel007 (Nov 5, 2014)

You so darn cute.


----------



## PixieSprinkles (Aug 21, 2015)

None of your pictures come up when i click! =( Bummer!


----------

